# rear sight replacement reviews



## dadsturn (Aug 28, 2014)

i am looking to replace the rear sight with the target style offered by Beretta. has anyone done this and what are your thoughts 
on adjustment, was it worth it? Does it get in the way of the hammer?


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

I'm looking into a reflex site on my 96a1. I considered a target set, but after seeing a few videos it looks like a reflex will be a much better investment.

I do need to make sure the base has a slot for the pin block


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Got my Burris Fast Fire III installed..... YES! this was worth it.

Although I need more target practice, I was able to get some nice cloverleafs within 3" of bullseye.


I will be fine tuning the sights and then its more practice. This 96a1 is accurate but sensitive and now I can see my flinching.

I had to get the mounting plate which was an easy install and the sight lined up very well right from the box. I was tempted to get a lesser brand but it was 
recommended to stick with the Burris on a .40 as the recoil would kill the cheap sight in short order.


Now to get a Fobus holster.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Fobus procured. I have about 1/8" clearance from corner of Burris sight to holster. But fit is nice and draw is clean. 

It takes a little bit to get the secure tension adjusted, but I never had a problem with my 1911a1's or previous Px4's Fobus.


----------

